# 2 Sammelberufe sinnvoll?



## Tahngarth (5. Juni 2007)

ja also wie der thread scho sagt ist es sinnvoll 2 sammelberufe zu haben?
warum ich nu frag naja hatte früher begbau und kürschnern und bin dauernd vollgemotzt wurden naja nu hab ich bergbau und juwelenschleifen naja bin mit juwelenschleifen aber langsam unzufrieden und überleg wieder kürschnern zu machen.


----------



## Melfasa (5. Juni 2007)

zum geld machen find ich 2 sammelberufe gar net schlecht, überleg mir auch mit meinem neuen char bergbau und kürschnern zu machen


----------



## Len (5. Juni 2007)

Bin ebenfalls BB\Kürschner und bereuh es überhaupt nicht Elelederverarbeitung verlernt zu haben.
Goldprobs hab ich so gut wie nie :>


----------



## Tahngarth (5. Juni 2007)

len schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls BB\Kürschner und bereuh es überhaupt nicht Elelederverarbeitung verlernt zu haben.
> Goldprobs hab ich so gut wie nie :>




tja und die hab ich seit ich juwelenschleifen über 300 hab :<


----------



## Anderoth (5. Juni 2007)

1)Von wem wurdest du angemotzt weil du 2 Sammelberufe hast?
2)Jo 2 Sammelberufe sind sehr sinnvoll.
Ich selbst habe BB und Juwelenschleifen betreibe aber nur BB aktiv und ich verdiene sehr viel mit BB das reicht locker um Rüssireperaturen, Fressen fürs Pet etc. zu bezahlen und ich kann auch noch sparen für Anschaffungen wie Flugmount und co.
Das heisst das man mit 2 noch mehr verdient.
Also empfehlen würde ich es dir.


----------



## Tahngarth (5. Juni 2007)

angemotzt von  2 rl kumpels zitat: "du machst nix produktives oder gescheites" (auf berufe beziogen)
naja und in eine gilde bin ich vor ner ganzen weile net aufgenommen wurden wegen 2 sammelberufen.
aber naja juwelenschleifen is mir nu zu teuer (300g aufwärts für vorlagen zu zahlen kannsch echt druf verzichten)
naja werd aber nu wieder auf kürschnerei und bb machen *glaub*


----------



## Anderoth (5. Juni 2007)

Richtig so ich sehe es nämlich auch nicht ein Geld rauszuschmeissen für einen sinnlosen Beruf.
Ich habe mal ne ganze Zeit lang mein First Aid vernachlässigt ich bin immer ohne zu recht gekommen.
naja ich habe mich dann entschlossen es auf ein angemessenes Scherbenweltniveau, also Skill 375 hochzuskillen, und es war ziemlich teuer in meinen Augen.
Der Spaß hat mich 50 G gekostet -.-.
Da will ich gar nicht an die Skillkosten von Herstellungshauptberufen denken.
Naja mit Mining habe ich das Geld zum Glück wieder reingeholt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (5. Juni 2007)

Tahngarth schrieb:


> angemotzt von  2 rl kumpels zitat: "du machst nix produktives oder gescheites" (auf berufe beziogen)
> naja und in eine gilde bin ich vor ner ganzen weile net aufgenommen wurden wegen 2 sammelberufen.
> aber naja juwelenschleifen is mir nu zu teuer (300g aufwärts für vorlagen zu zahlen kannsch echt druf verzichten)
> naja werd aber nu wieder auf kürschnerei und bb machen *glaub*



1. auf eine gilde die so etwas verlangt scheissen

2. was sind den das für "freunde" ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (5. Juni 2007)

Wenn schon zwei Sammelberufe, dann würde ich Kräuterkunde oder Bergbau nehmen und dazu Kürschnerei. Es macht wenig Sinn Kräuterkunde und Bergbau zunehmen, da beide Berufe die Minimap beanspruchen und du dann immer nur Fundorte entweder von Kräutern, oder von Minerialien angezeigt bekommst. EIn beruf sollte also Kürschnerei sein.
Zur Sache mit den Gilden: Als ich die Gilde gewechselt hatte waren sie froh, dass ich zwei Sammelberufe hatte, da dich avon immer einen Teil in die Gildenkasse gespendet habe und man so den anderen Spielern (die mit Herstellungesberufen) gut helfen konnte.


----------



## Tahngarth (5. Juni 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> 1. auf eine gilde die so etwas verlangt scheissen
> 
> 2. was sind den das für "freunde" ?
> 
> ...




die gilde war mir dann eh wurscht bin am gleichen tag in meine jetzige gekommen.
freunde die einerseits nerven das ich ihnen zeug zamfarmen soll. (hallo hab besseres zutun auf lvl. 65 als über 40 mithril für wem zu besorgen der selbst bb hat und in den gebiet rumläuft wos das gibt) und andererseits nu rumheulen das ich kürschnerei net mehr kann.


----------



## Shadowstorm (6. Juni 2007)

Ich verdien mein Geld hauptsächlich mit Juwelenschleifen. Bergbau hab ich 375 aber ich nutze es derzeit sehr selten, obwohl ich das 280 % habe. Kaufe mir die Mats für Juwelenschleifen lieber im Handelschat oder AH.

Die extrem hohen Preise für Vorlagen sind das einzige was den Spaß etwas nimmt. Dafür reicht es wenn man pro Steinsorte 1-2 gut gängige Rezepte hat.

Alles andere ist Luxus oder halt um innerhalb der Gilde etwas anzubieten und dafür dann 200-800 g auszugeben lohnt kaum.

Wobei ich bei den 200 noch mitgehe.


----------



## Dagonzo (6. Juni 2007)

Anderoth schrieb:


> Richtig so ich sehe es nämlich auch nicht ein Geld rauszuschmeissen für einen sinnlosen Beruf.
> Ich habe mal ne ganze Zeit lang mein First Aid vernachlässigt ich bin immer ohne zu recht gekommen.
> naja ich habe mich dann entschlossen es auf ein angemessenes Scherbenweltniveau, also Skill 375 hochzuskillen, und es war ziemlich teuer in meinen Augen.
> Der Spaß hat mich 50 G gekostet -.-.


Immer ohne First Aid zu recht gekommen? Also mich hat das schon oft genug vor den sicheren Tod bewahrt. Manchmal sogar hilft das um in Instanzen nicht zu whipen.
Und wenn du dafür 50G ausgibst, bist du eigentlich selber Schuld. Schliesslich findet man selber genug um das nebenbei in Ruhe skillen zu können. Gerade über L50 findet man soviel Runenstoff und in der Scherbenwelt soviel Netherstoff, das man in 3-4 Stunden leicht 100 St. beisammen hat. Man muss ja nicht gleich mit Level 58 auf einen Skill von 375 sein oder? 
Aber jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum sich die meisten Level 60/70er darüber beschweren, dass das Episches Reittier/Flugtier so teuer ist.


----------



## Anderoth (6. Juni 2007)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Immer ohne First Aid zu recht gekommen? Also mich hat das schon oft genug vor den sicheren Tod bewahrt. Manchmal sogar hilft das um in Instanzen nicht zu whipen.
> Und wenn du dafür 50G ausgibst, bist du eigentlich selber Schuld. Schliesslich findet man selber genug um das nebenbei in Ruhe skillen zu können. Gerade über L50 findet man soviel Runenstoff und in der Scherbenwelt soviel Netherstoff, das man in 3-4 Stunden leicht 100 St. beisammen hat. Man muss ja nicht gleich mit Level 58 auf einen Skill von 375 sein oder?
> Aber jetzt verstehe ich auch, warum sich die meisten Level 60/70er darüber beschweren, dass das Episches Reittier/Flugtier so teuer ist.


Du verstehst mich nicht ganz ich habe es komplett vernachlässigt.

Als ich 64 war war es es auf nem Skill von 120.
Ich habe es einfach nie gebraucht und deswegen habe ich es mit der zeit vergessen.
Naja und ich habe alles bis auf Runenstoff und Netherstoff im AH gekauft zum Skillen.


----------



## Dagonzo (7. Juni 2007)

Und dafür 50G ausgegeben? Was sind das denn für Preise für ein bisschen Woll, Magie -und Seidenstoff? 
Und wenn du L64 bist, dann hättest du in zwei drei Stunden farmen das auch fix zusammen gehabt.


----------



## Anderoth (7. Juni 2007)

Jo nur 1) War das kurz nach BC release also Preise sind in die Höhe geschossen.

und 2) war zu faul zum farmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Milenka (26. Juni 2007)

Mein Twink hat Kräuterkunde und Kürschnerei. Zum Geld verdienen ist das echt super. Außerdem schicke ich die Kräuter immer wieder einer Freundin, die mir dann Tränke macht. 
Mein Main hat Bergbau und Schmied, ich konnte mir aber nur ein einziges Mal selbst etwas schmieden. Sammelberufe lassen sich schneller skillen.

Nachteil: Irgendwie langweiliger!


----------



## didi1921 (27. Juni 2007)

Also ich persönlich finde diese ganze beruf generlell langweilig    
aber ich kann es irgendwie nicht glauben das leute zum beispiel mit 
schmieden ihr gold verdienen können 

mfg didi


----------



## Milenka (27. Juni 2007)

Nur mit Schmied (ohne Bergbau) kann ich mir das auch schwer vorstellen, da die Mats recht teuer sind. Wenn man aber Bergbau hat, kann man mit Schmied schon gut verdienen. Anfangs vielleicht nicht, aber für eine Phantomklinge kann man zB 10 Gold (oder mehr, ich weiß nicht mehr genau) verlangen. Die Mats kann man ja selbst abbauen bzw farmen.


----------

